# red devils



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

my 2 red devils had babys today. there is over 2 hundred eggs.im cheerin :lol: :fish:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow that's awesome  Good luck with the new fry. :thumb:


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

how long dose it take for them to hatch?


----------



## nx2ured (Mar 23, 2008)

Post some pics so we can see!! :fish:


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

there underneath a peice o slate.i would have to stand on my head to take a pic of them.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

On average it takes cichlid eggs 3-4 days to hatch. After that it is normally another 5 days or so for them to be free swimers. Hope this helps Mick.


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah it has thanks for that


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

nearly all my red devils hatched today.ill have some pics soon   :fish: :dancing:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't wait to see the pics opcorn:


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice, congrats, I am jealous.
My RD just laid eggs for the second time but there is no male to fertilize


----------



## zoyvig (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratilations!

Do you have pictures of the parents?


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

ill get some soon for u guys


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

i got up this morning to my 4 foot with all my babes and my female devil in it all over the floor and water every where.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

mick74 said:


> i got up this morning to my 4 foot with all my babes and my female devil in it all over the floor and water every where.


HUHUHUHUH


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

side of my tank blu out


----------



## Hairback357 (Feb 16, 2008)

mick74 said:


> side of my tank blu out


What?


----------



## Big Den (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, how did it happen?


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

1 end of the tank split open and everything came out all over the floori saved the female that was in there and some of the babys so all isnt lost.


----------



## Bluekiller82 (Nov 16, 2006)

How did that happen?


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

the silicone gave out at 1 end of the tank.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow that doesn't happen very often does it?


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

nar thats the first time in 3 years it has happened.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your tank but I'm glad you managed to save the female and some of the fry!! What a pain to clean that up huh?

Yeah, I had a tank lose the seam on one end and all the water and everything, everywhere...what a bummer...


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah water went eveywhere.we had to pull all the carpet up.the babys r doing very well. :thumb:


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

red devil tank fixed now thay r breeding again and im cheering


----------

